# Attention all ralliers



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As some of you seem to be having difficulty finding the rally page I thought I would tell you how to get to it.

As of yet all rally listings are still on the old MHF site so you have to click on the HOME top left on here to take you to the old site. Once there the rallys are still where they used to be top right of page.

Hope that's all clear for you all.

Also another thing that is still working on the old site page is the Private Message system  which again is confusing as well, as we also have private messages on the new bit, but if you pm on old bit it doesn't come up on the new bit and visa versa.

Feel free to make comments polite ones please:grin2:


Jacquie

Could someone please sticky this if still available ta


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here is another direct link to the rally program, takes you straight there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

I'd advise anyone NOT to use the PM facility on the old site as the recipient will not get any notification that a PM is waiting for them. The PM facility on the new site is here:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/private.php


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

another bump for good measure.


----------

